# Die deutsche Bundeskanzlerin in Norwegen



## arcis (13 April 2008)

Achtung: Nicht jugendfrei. 
SPS-Programmierer in der Ausbildung  bitte hier  http://www.google.de/ klicken.

http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/mode/...e/:Oslo-Frau-Kanzlerin-Dekolletee/617115.html

Das ist weibliche Taktik. Es ist eine erhebliche Konzentrationsleistung der Männer über Stunden hinweg da NICHT hinzuschauen. Diese Selbstkontrolle beansprucht mindestens 80% der mentalen Leistungfähigkeit. Und mit den restlichen 20% macht die Merkel dann was sie will.


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

ich korrigiere


> Es ist eine erhebliche Konzentrationsleistung der Männer...



...da *länger* als 3 sekunden hinzuschauen.

das drückt ja direkt auf die psyche. 
frühling ist ja recht und schön aber vor dem sommer schon von einer mächtigen titte überrollt zu werden....


grüsse


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

und weil heute sonntag ist und die woche sowieso schon gelaufen ist gibts gleich noch eins oben drauf
http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/mode/...lo-Frau-Kanzlerin-Dekolletee/617115.html&cp=4


----------



## Markus (13 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> und weil heute sonntag ist und die woche sowieso schon gelaufen ist gibts gleich noch eins oben drauf
> http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/mode/...lo-Frau-Kanzlerin-Dekolletee/617115.html&cp=4


 

was kannst du was arcis nicht kann?


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

das ist ein anderes bild markus

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (13 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> was kannst du was arcis nicht kann?



das frag ich mich auch oft, aber das scheint einfach die andere art des verstehens zu sein, nichts dramatisches, es ist nur funkdoc, der will nur spielen, beißen kann er nich, zu wenig ausdauer...


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

oahhh der giftzwerg schon wieder


----------



## Markus (13 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> das ist ein anderes bild markus
> 
> grüsse


 

naja ich habe das "andere bild" auch in kurzer zeit ohne deine großmütige hilfe gefunden... 
(ich ging davon aus s war die absicht von arcis die "bildergalierie" zu verlinken)


irgendwie passt das zu ihr, unabhängig davon was ich von ihr halte - es macht sie doch irgendwie sympatisch. ihrem vorgänger "showman schröder" wäre das sicher nie passiert...


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

najaaaa gute ansätze hatte er aber schon^^

grüsse


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> das ist ein anderes bild markus
> 
> grüsse



So Jung, und schon ein Depp.

Sorry, Funkdoc, aber so langsam machst du dich echt lächerlich!
Herr Lehrer.....*ROFL* 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> naja ich habe das "andere bild" auch in kurzer zeit ohne deine großmütige hilfe gefunden...
> (ich ging davon aus s war die absicht von arcis die "bildergalierie" zu verlinken)
> 
> 
> irgendwie passt das zu ihr, unabhängig davon was ich von ihr halte - es macht sie doch irgendwie sympatisch. ihrem vorgänger "showman schröder" wäre das sicher nie passiert...



Siehste, der Markus hat´s kapiert!
*ROFL* 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (15 April 2008)

Ehmmmm *kotz* (Smily fehlt) 
Oder wie einer mal sagte... Fahne drüber fürs Vaterland.
Mit 25 Jahre Jünger wärs evtl noch sehenswert gewesen... also sie...


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

versteh die aufregung nicht!

ja, sie wird bald 54 ... und?

seid ihr nur so empört, weil euch BLÖD das einredet? oder ist es, weil es ein ungewohntes bild ist, wo man sie doch sonst nur im hosenanzug sieht?

... es gibt doch wesentlich mehr und schwerwiegendere probleme die diesen staat bewegen sollten - stichwort bildung:

nur ein gesamtdeutscher bildungskonsens

   ...oder doch die Kulturhoheit der Länder beschneiden und die Zuständigkeit für das Schulwesen dem Bund zuschreiben?

[edit] grund: s.u. [/edit]

... so, jetzt ihr!


----------



## Markus (15 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... so, jetzt ihr!


 

was willst du?

hast du den topictitel gelesen?
fals "JA" - hast du ihn auch verstanden?

was glaubst du wieviele wirkliche probleme es in der politik ausser deinem bildungsproblem noch gibt? sollen wir jetzt in diesem bildzeitungsbeitrag alle probleme diskutieren die schwerwiegender sind als die titten der kanzlerin?


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> sollen wir jetzt in diesem bildzeitungsbeitrag alle probleme diskutieren die schwerwiegender sind als die titten der kanzlerin?



bietet es sich an? dann bitte gern! wenn nicht, zieh ich mich auch zurück und warte auf eine besser passende gelegenheit!


----------



## mariob (15 April 2008)

Hallo vierlagig,
ich denke mal die andern habens verstanden - ich denke da mit Sicherheit genauso wie Du (ich habe das ganze aber nicht durchgelesen) und ich hoffe die anderen auch. Aber hier ist Fun zum Feierabend - sehen und genießen oder auch nicht .

Mario


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo vierlagig,
> ich denke mal die andern habens verstanden - ich denke da mit Sicherheit genauso wie Du (ich habe das ganze aber nicht durchgelesen) und ich hoffe die anderen auch. Aber hier ist Fun zum Feierabend - sehen und genießen oder auch nicht .
> 
> Mario



zum fun zum feierabend hierlang: *fun zum feierabend
*
im allgemeinen geht es hier um allgemeines, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, also eben um das stammtisch gespräch


----------



## mariob (15 April 2008)

Hallo,
jaja ich habs kapiert, ich habe Rüsselpest und mache Dimplekur, da passiert sowas.

Mario


----------



## Markus (15 April 2008)

@vierlagig
es gibt in diesem forum einige leute die sich manchmal absichtlich blöder anstellen als sie sind um sich irgendwie darzustellen oder andere zu ärgern - du gehörst definitv auch zu dieser gruppe.

ich kann das auch so formulieren:



> bietet es sich an? dann bitte gern! wenn nicht, zieh ich mich auch zurück und warte auf eine besser passende gelegenheit!


 
du erwartest auf diese seltendoofe aussage doch nicht wirklich eine antwort von mir?



> im allgemeinen geht es hier um allgemeines, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, also eben um das stammtisch gespräch


 
oder hierzu einen komentar?

am besten beides ausdrucken und irgendwas damit abwischen...



@funcdoc
bedanke dich nicht ständig bei mir - nur weil ich vierlagig und deinen anderen kumpels in die eier trete bin ich noch lange nicht dein freund und will es auch nicht sein! mich kann man nun mit kompetenz überzeugen und deine reicht für meine ansprüche nicht aus...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Achtung: Nicht jugendfrei...


"Nicht jugendfrei" ist's wohl nur für die BILD. Jetzt weiss die Welt dass Angie sich die Brust rasiert  . Nein, ich find's total ok, bin sogar angenehm überrascht :s20: @Angie,  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

@markus

ich hab mich nur bedankt weil du es auch bemerkt hast, dass der viellagig schon wieder diskutieren will, obwohl es hier eigentlich nur um die Titten der kanzlerin geht.

ich wage zu bezweifeln dass du meine kompetenz einschätzen kannst ohne mich zu kennen.

grüsse


----------



## Krumnix (16 April 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr habt. Die Frau zeigt mal bissel mehr, und sie kann es in ihrem Alter ruhig zeigen. Finde ich mutig und super.
Also so ein Dekolletee hat nicht jede Frau zu bieten.
Und nur weil sie Kanzlerin ist, muss sie net immer zu jedem Staatsbesuch in Hosenanzug und geschlossener Jacke rumlaufen.

Ich finde es top.


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

jaja ich finds ja auch super.... jeder findets super....toll

das ist ja interessant
lange zeit wurde die merkel nicht nur in den medien verarscht und moralisch getreten bis es keinen schwanz mehr interessierte. wenn mir ihre titten nicht gefallen ist das eine sache...aber sie als unfähig und dämlich einzuschätzen ist ne andere. 

hat das was damit zu tun dass sie die erste weibliche kanzlerin ist oder...

ist das die DEUTSCHE charakterstärke?

obwohl der schröder wurde ja auch schon in seiner amtszeit kräftig verarscht... davon leite ich ab dass das der deutsche charakter ist.


ein sinkendes schiff zu steuern ist keinesfalls einfach, in so einem land

grüsse


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2008)

Hallo fuctiondoc

Wenn wir Deutschen Dir so zuwieder sind, warum bist Du dann in diesem Forum?
Warum ruftst du nicht www.Sps-Austria.at ins Leben?
Ich wohne nahe der Österreichischen Grenze, und mir geht der Kleinkrieg zwischen den zwei Nationen ziemlich auf den S....
Uns können Deine Landsleute nicht leiden, weil wir dort billig Tanken.
Aber, dass die Parkplätze der Discounter im deutschen Grenzgebiet voll sind, mit Autos mit Österreichischem Kennzeichen wird unter den Teppich gekehrt
Fahr mal die A96 Richtung Memmingen, und schau mal wer da rasst weil er es zu Hause nicht darf.
Lass doch das Österreich/Deutschland Verhältnis weg, und streite dich so mit 4L

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

> Uns können Deine Landsleute nicht leiden, weil wir dort billig Tanken.


das ist doch quatsch
das betrifft ja hauptsächlich nur die leute aus den grenzgebieten und die dürfen das... sind dafür eh weit weg vom schuss...



> Fahr mal die A96 Richtung Memmingen, und schau mal wer da rasst weil er es zu Hause nicht darf.


ne angenehme reisegeschwindigkeit ist für mich mal 150 km/h.
das fahr ich in Ö sowie in D auf der piste.



> Wenn wir Deutschen Dir so zuwieder sind, warum bist Du dann in diesem Forum?


weil ich keine vorurteile hab.
was ich von 4L halte hat nichts damit zu tun dass er deutscher ist....

ausserdem lass ich mich auf so ein kindergartenspoiel nicht ein in einem öffentlichen forum.
keiner kennt sich und versteckt sich hinter einem PSEUDONYM und trotzdem wollen diese Lästwanzen dann persönlich werden...
das entspricht nicht meinem niveau.. wohl eher das von 4L ... sieht man ja wie er lechzt wie ein hund und darauf wartet dass ich ihm den knochen schmeisse


----------



## Markus (16 April 2008)

@funcdoc
naja das war mal ein danke wert

ich bin aber immer noch nicht dein freund!


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

wie denn auch wir kennen uns nicht

ps: was kostn bei euch der sprudel...
benzin 95 oder diesel?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2008)

Sprudel kostet bei A..i 19 Cent

Benzin und Super ca. 1,45€

Diesel tanke ich selten, da ich einen Benziner fahre

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo fuctiondoc
> 
> Wenn wir Deutschen Dir so zuwieder sind, warum bist Du dann in diesem Forum?
> Warum ruftst du nicht www.Sps-Austria.at ins Leben?
> ...


 
Ich wohne neben München am Ammersee,
kenne viele Österreicher privat aber auch beruflich und bin bis auf solche die von Charackter sowieso Arschlöcher sind mit allen sehr gut ausgekommen.
Da ich neben München Wohne schimpe ich natürlich über die Tiroler und Umgekehrt, aber das ganze ist ein Spass und macht auch Spass. Wiedum gemeinsam schimpfen wir über die Wiener 
Ich muss aber sagen das ich mit Österreichern, Schweitzern und Südtirolern als echter Bayer sehr gut auskomme. 
Die Preissn beschimpfen wir gemeinsam immer als Piefkes und die Holländer als Lecker


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

warum lecker?


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich wohne neben München am Ammersee,
> kenne viele Österreicher privat aber auch beruflich und bin bis auf solche die von Charackter sowieso Arschlöcher sind mit allen sehr gut ausgekommen.
> Da ich neben München Wohne schimpe ich natürlich über die Tiroler und Umgekehrt, aber das ganze ist ein Spass und macht auch Spass. Wiedum gemeinsam schimpfen wir über die Wiener
> Ich muss aber sagen das ich mit Österreichern, Schweitzern und Südtirolern als echter Bayer sehr gut auskomme.
> Die Preissn beschimpfen wir gemeinsam immer als Piefkes und die Holländer als Lecker



*ROFL*Hoffentlich hauen dir deine Schwei*t*zer jetzt nicht die Hucke voll oder schimp*f*en dich wied*er*um einen Ochsen vom Ammersee.

PS: Was ist denn nun ein unechter Bayer?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Was ist denn nun ein unechter Bayer?



Lederhosen haben sie ja alle an, die unechten erkennst 
Du an den asiatischen Gesichtszügen und an den zwei 
Nikons, die um den Hals baumeln.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 April 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Lederhosen haben sie ja alle an, die unechten erkennst
> Du an den asiatischen Gesichtszügen und an den zwei
> Nikons, die um den Hals baumeln.


 
Hallo Gerhard

Kennst Du von Hans Söllner den Song "Wir san no so richtige Bayern?
Hör Dir den mal an, dann weisst Du wie Bayer definiert wird.
Wenn Du aus Biberach/Riss kommst, wirst Du den Text auch verstehen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> warum lecker?


 
Bei Holander ist das für Schön.

Neiderlande - Lecker = Alemanie - Schön

Die sagen zu allem Lecker.

Ist dir das noch nie aufgefallen?


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

Mia san nu so richtige Bayern,

mia stingan noch Kuahstoi und Schnaps,

mia sauffan wia de Lecha, und 60`er Fans sama ah

aufd Nacht.....JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA JUHUHH

aufd Nacht do geh ma zum fensterln, mit Haferl-Schuah und Huad.

und a Preiss, wenn bloß sei Mei aufmacht

dann hod a Bech ghabt, dann spuckt a Bluad

und da Preiss, wenn bloß sei mei aufmacht

dann hod a Bech ghabt, dann spuckt a Bluad


im Winta do fahr ma mim Snowboard

über's Rossfeid obe wie de Sau, und wenn uns do oana im Weg steht,
dann werda breddl'ebn niedagfahn, oba haa'genau



wir lieben unsre Freiheit, und wir veeegln gern im Suff

an Schmaitzler voa da Abendschau und jeden Dog drei Liter Stoff, 

an Schmaitzler voa da Abendschau und jeden Dog drei Liter Stoff, 



da Tacho steht auf Hundert, heift nix Sepp, do miaß ma zruck

I glab awei, der Hund war nu ned ganz hi

I moan awei, der hod nu a weng zuckt



heid mach mas ohne Stuazhelm, he do werds erst so richtig schee

heid fahr ma a bo Aylant'n zam, mid unsana BMW
am Samsdog, do geh ma in de Disko
do misch ma de Hascher auf, des arbatsschaiche Gsindl
des unsa Geid verraucht

wir lieben unsre Wälder,
und an Watzmann bloß vo o'm

im Winta do wasch ma uns go ned
und im Summa do geh ma zum bo'n

im Winta do wasch ma uns go ned
und im Summa do geh ma zum bo'n



mia essn bloß Schweinsbro'n und Wammal

mit Ketchup und Pommes-Frittes, mia hoaßn olle Sepp und Franz

und Huaba oda Schmid', auf's Oktoberfest fah'ma mim Radl

oba a Mountainbike muaß sei, ja wos ein echta Bayer is

der geht hoid mit da Zeit, ja wos ein echta Bayer is

he der hod ned bloß a Radl, MANN, der faht a Mountainbike



da Tacho steht auf Hundert, heift nix Sepp, do miaß ma zruck

I glab awei, der Hund war nu ned ganz hi

I moan awei, der hod nu a weng zuckt

heid mach mas ohne Stuazhelm, he do werds erst so richtig schee

heid fahr ma a bo Aylant'n zam, mid unsam Chopper von A.M.E



mia san nu so richtige Bayern, und hart wie deutscher Stahl

mia san fia jedn scheiß zum hom, BEWEIS, de letzte Wahl

mia san nu so richtige Bayern, mid Musk'ln, Charm und Grips

*jed'n Fehla machma zwar drei moi

jo aba lerna he lerna dean ma nix

jed'n Fehla machma glei drei moi

jo aba lerna he lerna dean ma nix, ZEFIX.*







*lach*


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei Holander ist das für Schön.
> 
> Neiderlande - Lecker = Alemanie - Schön
> 
> ...


Dat klopt, je hebt gelijk. Maar de spelling klopt niet.
Het wordt lekker geschreven met twee k.
Maar iederen weet, dat je ook problemen met de duitse spelling hebt


----------

